# Betta Book



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

Yesterday I saw a book you can download about Bettas called:"Caring for Betta Fish:An Insider's Guide for Betta Lovers". This Marcus Song guy claims he has developed this miraculous way to keep Bettas.(of course he would,it's his book) I was wondering if anyone out there knows anything about this,and if it's worth my $27.


The book's address is:
http://bettalovers.com/?hop=https


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

I really don't know, I don't see him mentioning any page above 55 so its
a small book.

Ron


----------

